

Tech808 – The Only Hip Hop Inspired Tech Entrepreneurship Conference - jat403
http://www.tech808.co/dc

======
jat403
Tech808 is a conference focused on entrepreneurs from diverse backgrounds.
They are the type of people that are ruthlessly determined, insanely
ambitious, and passionate dream chasers who are not afraid to challenge
themselves or the status quo. This is the type of person that will build a
company even if they do not have all the skills or answers when they start.

In partnership with George Washington University, Tech808: DC is all about
learning what it takes to build and succeed in today's startup world. It will
provide aspiring entrepreneurs with the framework on how to navigate the
startup world without all the buzzwords.

------
wandareynolds
Tech808 is this Saturday June 6th at George Washington University and it's
shaping up to be one of the rarest types of tech conferences to hit the DC
area. Tech808's mission is to bring awareness of the possibilities of tech
entrepreneurship within the urban culture.

Who Should Attend Tech808? Wantrepreneurs: You are the new guy/girl on the
block. You want to start a company but have no idea how. You might have a 9 to
5 gig, been laid off, or decided it was time for a change. All of our speakers
have been there, #Tech808 will not only educate you on tactics needed, but it
will also leave YOU INSPIRED TO CHASE YOUR DREAMS!

Entrepreneurs: So you already started to chase your dreams? Salutes on that!
Now join us at #Tech808 to learn how to take your company and yourself to the
next level. We’ve brought together some incredible speakers to teach YOU their
tactics that have led them to success.

Speakers/sessions include: Paul Brunson - "Business Lessons I Learned From 3
Billionaires"

Sheena Allen / Benjamin Young - "How To Build Your First App" These two
combined have over 10 millions downloads on the app store.

Dwight Peters - "Hustlers Ambition" How he came from sleeping on a couch to a
$100,000 in profits building a tech business in 1 year.

And many many more!

Tickets are on sale now for $75, but using the promo code "family" will bring
the cost down to just $55.

RSVP now to learn actionable tips you can apply to your business the same day.

RSVP: [http://Bossup.us/tech808dc](http://Bossup.us/tech808dc)

------
glossgal
Tech808 is, unlike many meetings and conferences in the entrepreneurial and
tech worlds, all about inclusion, where coders and UX people talk and learn
from one another. This is an experience that crosses industries, generations,
and personality styles. Boss UP.

